# Anyone know where the Autosmart vans will be tomorrow ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone know where the Autosmart vans will be tomorrow in or around Glasgow ?

Looking for some RED 7 ASAP 

Thanks.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I deal with a guy called Alan Shannon who covers Ayrshire, not sure if that helps you.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Send a pm to mkv. 

Alan W


----------

